# Skye at 7 months almost 8



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi all

Here is my beautiful girl  Excuse the mop in one pic.  she enjoyed her raw rabbit


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

She is a little darling  thanx for putting her photo up!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

sailor said:


> She is a little darling  thanx for putting her photo up!


No problem i'll get some out walking so you can see her better soon, with the other 3


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

7 months already :scared: she's gawgess


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah the time is flying past cant believe we have had her so long


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

she is beautiful DK! but my dogs wanna know when they can come for dinner


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

DT said:


> she is beautiful DK! but my dogs wanna know when they can come for dinner


haha anytime DT i'll have to make sure i get plenty for your 2  have you tried natures menu tins with your dogs?.... ps I always feed the smaller dogs on Tea plates :scared:


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. Aawwww!!! Shes a little poppet !!!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

aww she is lovely


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

aw she is beautiful x


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> No problem i'll get some out walking so you can see her better soon, with the other 3


That would be lovley if you could  Thank you

Ive always had a softspot for Papillons, they are just soo dainty and sweet  really bring out my softer side :lol:


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

She's beautiful. I'm with Sailor on this one - have a thing for paps, one of my favourites of the littlies


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww skye is beautiful, i cant wait for more pics of them all, i miss the days when i had paps, gorgeous little dogs,_


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky (May 10, 2011)

She is adorable!!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

She's beautiful! :001_wub:


----------

